
How does YouTube handle the site's misinformation, conspiracy theories and hate? - sur
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/is-youtube-doing-enough-to-fight-hate-speech-and-conspiracy-theories-60-minutes-2019-12-01/
======
minimaxir
Bad headline, but this is an exclusive interview with YouTube's CEO.

